# Husqvarna Belt Issues



## Welljl01 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have an LGT 2554 and the belt was coming off about every 15 minutes. The belt had obvious wear and I replaced it with a 147" from Rural King. Came home and put it on and had the same problem. 

The tensioner spring looks to be tight enough but it continues to come off. Has anyone else had this issue? Do I get a smaller belt...say 144"....or does it make a difference if i get an OEM belt? Is there something else I'm missing.

Thanks for any help you can offer.:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Are you sure it didn't have a belt guide,over the pulley?
One of my customers had the same problem,even when it was new,and after looking at the diagrams,we found it had been left off,from the dealer!
We put it on,and no more problem!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Are you sure it didn't have a belt guide,over the pulley?
> One of my customers had the same problem,even when it was new,and after looking at the diagrams,we found it had been left off,from the dealer!
> We put it on,and no more problem!



Yep I have seen that one myself, and you also have to have the engine at mowing speed before you engage the pto. If I engage mine at low speed it throws the belt off..


----------

